# Today



## Palerider (Dec 7, 2010)

Most of the people I've spoken to over the last day or so have no idea what today means.

And I find it sad that no one remembers.

While our British friends had been fighting for two years, it took the attack on Pearl Harbor, 69 years ago today, to force the U. S. into entering World War Two.

Much of the world most of us grew up in...

Began today.

Just wanted to get this out there.


----------



## Starbeast (Dec 8, 2010)

*I remembered, but I think about those who are dying now...*





 


I know a lot of people do remember, but now-a-days it's tough sometimes to look back at old wars when the world seems to continuously maintain current wars and enter new ones.​


----------

